# 68 GTO Vinyl Top Molding Set



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

hi guys,

i´m looking for a vinyl top molding set for my 68 gto.
i´ve look at the most popular sites but dont find this.
in ebay US is one, but the seller want 350 for it - i think that is to expensive.

can you help me?
cheers!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Ames sells the 4 piece set for about $140. Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Correction... that is for 66-67. The two piece set is what you need. Looks like $60 and about $4 for the clips. Matt


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks for your answer.

i have looked yet but until found the two small corner moldings.

did you have a part number?


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

in this auction the set have 5 parts.

1968 69 GTO LeMans Vinyl Top Moldings Set Show Quality | eBay


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like H201 for the corners and H201F for the clip set. Matt


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

the 201 i have here.
but the side panel pieces i dont can find anywhere.

here you see what i mean:


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, I see what you are talking about. That might be a good deal then since it appears only the corners are being produced right now. Matt


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

that dont help me now! 
then i must wait for an other auktion at any time.
the 350$ are to expensive in my mind.


----------

